# Size XXL Cycling Socks?



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I have size fifteen feet. The heel of most XL cycling socks end up about 2/3 the way up my foot. 

Surly makes an XXL sock, but they are kind of expensive. Do any of you clydes know of other XXL sock options?


----------



## brontotx (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm also a size fifteen and, while not an XXL, I've found the XL Smartwool mini-crews to fit OK (still a tad tight, but way better than 2/3 of the way up your foot). And they are currently on sale: http://www.rei.com/product/721530. Buy three and get another 10% off (and no, I have no affilation with REI other than as a customer).


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

I bought two pairs of fox river socks a couple of months back for my size 13 foot, I BELIEVE they were sized 13-15, and they were advertised on the package as one of the uses as mountain biking. I picked up one of their normal pairs...and one of their enviro-friendly pairs made from Corn, and love them both (the corn socks go GREAT with butter, hehe)

I know that one of the pairs is bigger on my feet than the other, but I can't remember if it is the corn socks or the non-corn socks. Either pair will easily fit a size 15 foot, as the heel on mine actually goes UP the back of my foot, and again I'm a 13 wide...so a 15 will fit no problem whatsoever.

Great socks too, (I'm wearing a pair of them now) and I can't wait to buy more of them. And hey, if you buy the corn ones, you're helping the environment 

Hope that helps,

Tim


----------



## jorda (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought a couple of pairs of socks recently from the local Specialized store that were a size XL. They are called their "body geometry sock" and they were $15 per pair. The size chart says that the XL sock is for a men's shoe size 13+. I normally wear a size 13.5 - 14 and these socks still have some extra length available. So I believe that these would fit a size 15 foot properly. They are some nice fitting socks.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Sock Guy XL is pretty generous on my size 15 foot.


----------

